# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس - شرکت پیچک (مستقر در مرکز رشد دانشگاه شهید بهشتی)

## hamid_am85

شرکت دانش بنیاد پیچک با هدف تولید و صادرات نرم افزار تاسیس گردید. این مجموعه تنها در مدت دو سال از فعالیت خود موفق به دریافت جوایز متعدد داخلی گردیده است.
سامانه همراه پیچک توانسته است بر مبنای دانش و خلاقیت سهم قابل توجهی را در میان رقبای خارجی خود در بازار بین المللی apple app store و Google Play کسب نماید. قابل ذکر است که فعالیت شرکت سامانه همراه پیچک در سطح بین الملل است.
در حال حاضر شرکت پیچک برای توسعه قسمت برنامه نویسی خود نیاز به نیروهای متخصص دارد. افرادی که مایل به همکاری می باشند لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر بفرستند.
همچنین افرادی که مایلند برنامه نویسی iOS نیز اینجام دهند و یا مایل به یادگیری آن می باشند، می توانند رزمه خود را ارسال نمایند.
وب سایت شرکت: www.pichak.co
ایمیل: amirmoini@pichak.co - info@amirmoini.com
تلفن: 09124752114

----------


## darkface

> شرکت دانش بنیاد پیچک با هدف تولید و صادرات نرم افزار تاسیس گردید. این مجموعه تنها در مدت دو سال از فعالیت خود موفق به دریافت جوایز متعدد داخلی گردیده است.
> سامانه همراه پیچک توانسته است بر مبنای دانش و خلاقیت سهم قابل توجهی را در میان رقبای خارجی خود در بازار بین المللی apple app store و Google Play کسب نماید. قابل ذکر است که فعالیت شرکت سامانه همراه پیچک در سطح بین الملل است.
> در حال حاضر شرکت پیچک برای توسعه قسمت برنامه نویسی خود نیاز به نیروهای متخصص دارد. افرادی که مایل به همکاری می باشند لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر بفرستند.
> همچنین افرادی که مایلند برنامه نویسی iOS نیز اینجام دهند و یا مایل به یادگیری آن می باشند، می توانند رزمه خود را ارسال نمایند.
> وب سایت شرکت: www.pichak.co
> ایمیل: amirmoini@pichak.co - info@amirmoini.com
> تلفن: 09124752114


 برای چه زبان هایی میخوایین؟

----------


## hamid_am85

php 
android
iOS

----------


## darkface

> php 
> android
> iOS


 یعنی نصفی از زندگیم صرفه فرستادن رزومه به هدر رفت :)) :ی

----------

